# Sigma Teasing New Faster Than f/2.8 Zoom?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2016)

```
<p>The Sigma Austria Facebook page is teasing a new lens to be unveiled on February 23, 2016. By the shape of the outline, it looks like they may be teasing a telephoto zoom lens faster than f/2.8.</p>
<p>If you have more information than that, please let us know.</p>
<p>The world is waiting for Sigma to release an 85mm f/1.4 Art series lens, and it looks like we’ll have to wait a little while longer.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Alexander</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Fightclub (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: Sigma Teasing New 70-200 f/2.8 OS Sport?*

For the sake of a readable translation:



> Today we can announce a new worldwide innovation to you that we will present on February 23. So much for now: It will be something "sharp/fast" again. What focal length would you wish for? Write to us and stay tuned
> Your Sigma Austria Team


----------



## nomad85 (Feb 11, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The Sigma Austria Facebook page is teasing a new lens to be unveiled on February 23, 2016. By the shape of the outline, it looks like they may be teasing a telephoto zoom lens faster than f/2.8.</p>
> <p>If you have more information than that, please let us know.</p>
> <p>The world is waiting for Sigma to release an 85mm f/1.4 Art series lens, and it looks like we’ll have to wait a little while longer.</p>
> <p><em>Thanks Alexander</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



Looks like it could be a 150mm F/2 IS (non macro of course). Not sure if that is something I would want, too much tele for me.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 11, 2016)

From the outline I would think it is more like 35-150 @ f/2.8 oder sth. similar. I would expect a high quality 70-200 to be longer and thicker at the upper end.

But maybe I only see what I like to use as a "general walkaround zoom" for my purposes.

Just my 2ct.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2016)

They call it a world's first, so I think it's a short telephoto zoom that is faster than f/2.8. Olympus already did f/2 zooms for M4/3, not sure if that would count against an APS-C f/2 telephoto zoom being a "world's first" or not.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 11, 2016)

I am waiting for 60mm Macro for FF camera from either Canon or Sigma. Also waiting for Sigma to update the electronics of their existing OS macros to Art series.


----------



## AlmostDecent (Feb 11, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> They call it a world's first, so I think it's a short telephoto zoom that is faster than f/2.8. Olympus already did f/2 zooms for M4/3, not sure if that would count against an APS-C f/2 telephoto zoom being a "world's first" or not.



My biggest fear is that it be something unique....ly heavy. Well, in the spirit of the 24-35 f/2 maybe it will be a 70-135 f/2. In fact, just for the fun of it, that is where my money will be placed. Only 1.6kg too. Mind you, if they did that and it reached 150mm I might actually be interested. Right now my next on list is a 70-200 f/2.8.

EDIT: Actually, after seeing the post at FB, there is nothing suggesting it will be a record f-stop, not sure how that got interpreted. My revised 'bet' is the much awaited 70-200 f/2.8 SPORT, in perfect timing for the new Canon and Nikon beasts about to be released.


----------



## lol (Feb 11, 2016)

Making some assumptions from image of the rear lens cap and front, I estimate it could have a 72mm filter thread. I don't think there is quite the size to go to 77mm but of course I could be wrong. Anyone else want to have a go?

Sticking to 72mm filter, that would allow up to 200mm f/2.8, but that is nothing new. If they use a bit of rounding maybe 150mm f/2. That would certainly be different to have a zoom ending there.

I'll stick my neck out in a different direction. Where does it say it has to be faster than f/2.8? How about something like a xx-300mm f/4.0 lens? Sigma already do the 120-300 f/2.8 in that ball park, but that is really heavy and not particularly affordable in absolute terms. Everyone else does f/5.6 or slower 70-300 class lenses. Having a f/4 zoom I believe would would be new in that length range and would really get my interest. Not that I need another zoom covering 300mm+ as I have 3 of the things already.

The next focal length up would be 400mm f/5.6 but that's been done many times.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe: "The Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM Art lens is revolutionary. Never before has a zoom of this range been produced with a continuous, super-bright f/1.8 aperture. What’s even more amazing is that this groundbreaking optic exudes luxury in its build and performance and produces absolutely spectacular, tack-sharp images, even at f/1.8."


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 11, 2016)

The shape of the silhouette is reminiscent of something like 70-135mm F2.

Could be a 35-150mm F4.

Could be a 85mm F1.4 Optical Stabilizer

It could be a lot of things ... :


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 11, 2016)

Could be 85mm f1.0 with OS. Ha ha being Sigma you would never get the correct Focus on your subject. ;D The tripod mount is a clue. 135mm f1.4 with OS or maybe a chimera of a lens a 85-135mm f2 zoom. That would be the the bees knees of portrait lenses.


----------



## Connected (Feb 11, 2016)

What if that is the 85mm 1.4?
Their 50mm art is the size of a 24-70, that could be a 70-200 sized 85mm


----------



## livingunique (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm really hoping it's the Art version of the 70-200. I have the 18-35 1.8 and it's an amazing lens. Sigma's current 70-200 2.8 leaves a lot to be desired. I've been eager to see the updated version.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Feb 11, 2016)

...word's first Sigma Art "Macro" or maybe Sigma "M - Macro Lenses". That profile fits very closely to 150 2.8 Macro EX (see attachment) but yeah, we shall see. :-[


----------



## keruisi (Feb 11, 2016)

It looks as if the lens has both a focus ring and a zoom ring! We will see...


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 11, 2016)

To me its shape looks like a 70-200 OS and as the poster above mentioned, their current 70-200 can do with the update.


----------



## hkenneth (Feb 11, 2016)

70-300 f2 ;D


----------



## luissales (Feb 11, 2016)

70-200 f/1.8... Hmmmm...


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 11, 2016)

100-400 or 150mm macro. Focus ring seems to be visible? it does also look that the lens is an extending type. Therefore 100-400 is more likely...


----------



## tr573 (Feb 11, 2016)

If sigma made a zoom that went to 200/2 , and priced it (compared to manufacturer 200/2's) the same way they do the 120-300/2.8 relative to manufacturer 300/2.8's, it would make a lot of people very very happy. 

But that silhouette does not look anywhere near large enough to be a 200/2.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 11, 2016)

lol said:


> Making some assumptions from image of the rear lens cap and front, I estimate it could have a 72mm filter thread. I don't think there is quite the size to go to 77mm but of course I could be wrong. Anyone else want to have a go?
> 
> Sticking to 72mm filter, that would allow up to 200mm f/2.8, but that is nothing new. If they use a bit of rounding maybe 150mm f/2. That would certainly be different to have a zoom ending there.
> 
> ...


Sigma also made 100-300 f/4 lens which back in the day was one of the good zoom lenses that Sigma made.


----------



## lightthief (Feb 11, 2016)

I think it will be a 35-70/85mm f2.0/1.8.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been hoping for an 85-135 f/2 for a long time now. Even if it's APS-C only i'll still get it.


----------



## Policar (Feb 11, 2016)

lightthief said:


> I think it will be a 35-70/85mm f2.0/1.8.



I thought my lens buying days were over, but I'd buy either of those in a second.


----------



## grainier (Feb 11, 2016)

I would much rather if instead of making faster lenses at the expense of zoom range they kept maximum aperture at 2.8 and worked on expanding zoom range. Say, for me 18-70/2.8 would be >>>> 18-35/1.8


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2016)

You'll never figure out something new when you keep referencing something old. 

So, enough for the lecture...what is the most obvious aperture?

f/2

What is a tele zoom length not so common these days yet possibly very usable for many? 

50-150? 135-300?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 11, 2016)

I think Sigma should follow up the 18-35A with a 55-85f1.4, a zoom lens with an aperture that would really hammer home that a zoom can replace multiple primes, and do it without compromise.


----------



## Pitbullo (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably the first ART-lens for E-mount.


----------



## vscd (Feb 11, 2016)

24-70 f2


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 11, 2016)

I really hope its an update for the 70-200 2.8. Their current offering is at base base level.. I would definitely pick one up, even if it's still a 2.8.


----------



## allpet (Feb 11, 2016)

lightthief said:


> I think it will be a 35-70/85mm f2.0/1.8.


35-85mm 1.8 APS-C only. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2016)

AE-1Burnham said:


> ...word's first Sigma Art "Macro" or maybe Sigma "M - Macro Lenses". That profile fits very closely to 150 2.8 Macro EX (see attachment) but yeah, we shall see. :-[



That image you included is weirdly similar, down to the odd little asymmetric jog near the center of the lens cap. Makes one think they actually used that lens for the silhouette. 

Based on that, the copy from the ad asking what the most desired FL is, the roughly 72mm cap, and the fact that it appears to not have a zoom (the image shows that the lower protuberance isn't a zoom ring in that Sigma design), I'm guessing it is the 85 Art.


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 11, 2016)

Affordable 600 prime!

Just a pipe dream...


----------



## brad-man (Feb 11, 2016)

If that image is the silhouette of the actual new lens, then my guess would be the lusted after 135 f/1.8 OS. It's definitely that or something else.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 11, 2016)

lightthief said:


> I think it will be a 35-70/85mm f2.0/1.8.


That's what I've been hoping for for a while! But I don't think this is it, this has a tripod collar


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2016)

Its likely a 70-200mm f/2-f/3.5 just so they can call it a f/2 zoom.


----------



## FlorentC (Feb 11, 2016)

vscd said:


> 24-70 f2



No.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 11, 2016)

None of the majors (Canon, Nikon, etc) offers a 150mm macro lens, or a lens in that range with optical stabilisation. My money are on the 150mm optically improved, USB dock compatible stabilised Art prime, offering 1:1 magnification. :-X


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2016)

That silhouette is not the new lens.


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 11, 2016)

85/1.4 OS


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2016)

Lee Jay said:


> 85/1.4 OS



zoom


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 12, 2016)

slclick said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > 85/1.4 OS
> ...



"By the shape of the outline, it looks like they may be teasing a telephoto zoom lens faster than f/2.8."

And the outline is probably not of the new lens.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2016)

Lee Jay said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



and we could go round and round with this


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 12, 2016)

I just like reading "85f1.4", and when you combine everything and get "55-85f1.4 OS", it makes me feel tingly all over.

Not that lt'll happen, but we love talking about it.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 12, 2016)

An f/2.0 DO tele. 

300 f/2.0 DO OS.


----------



## cookestudios (Feb 12, 2016)

I did a little rough math assuming that silhouette is actually of the lens. Given that and Sigma's current lineup (especially the 24-35 f/2), I'm willing to bet this will be an 85-135 f/2. They'll call it the ultimate portrait lens, and it'll follow that same trick of sacrificing one stop in exchange for getting near-prime performance at several desirable focal lengths. If that's what this is, it'll be a huge moment for them...


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd also like to see them bring out a portrait zoom.
Hopefully it'll be a 55 to 135 f2.0 or faster and for ff.


----------



## ecka (Feb 12, 2016)

Sigma 135mm F1.4 Art
:


----------



## FlorentC (Feb 12, 2016)

cookestudios said:


> Given that and Sigma's current lineup (especially the 24-35 f/2), I'm willing to bet this will be an 85-135 f/2.



Agreed, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 12, 2016)

See my signature: For me 35-85mm is the ideal portrait range, but I'd be truly surprised if such a lens sees the light of day.

If it is like the other f/2 Sigma zoom then perhaps it will also have a short zoom range, perhaps 55-85mm f/2 could be a realistic expectation, while still being a world-first type product.


----------



## trstromme (Feb 12, 2016)

a couple of theories.
1) stabilized macro zoom.. tripod foot, big bulge for OS on/off, manual, large focus ring, smaller zoom ring after the buttons bulge.
2) stabilized DO 70-200 f/2.8.. but looks a bit short for that focal length..
3 stabilized portrait/macro lens with de-focus control (bulge after buttons)


----------



## abbaen (Feb 12, 2016)

I was looking at the Sigma teaser post on facebook and Sigma posted this..

Original Post:
Stimme Dir zu ein 85er wäre toll 
Google Translation:
Agree you to a 85mm would be great 

*85 ART MAYBE?*


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 12, 2016)

ecka said:


> Sigma 135mm F1.4 Art
> :


Whenever I read something like this I always first think it says Sigma 135mm F-Art. 

135mm farts would be pretty useful. My current farts are only 28mm and small aperture.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2016)

I think more 85 users would be willing to jump ship to a Sigma Art than 135L owners. Remember, the 135 is 'magical'. All in all, either would be great additions to Sigma's lineup.


----------



## MrToes (Feb 13, 2016)

85mm f/1.4 ART x2 would suffice for us!


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 13, 2016)

If it's unique then you need to think out the box....,so I'm going for a 165mm f/1.8 macro with built in 15mm extension tube 8)


----------



## ecka (Feb 13, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 135mm F1.4 Art
> ...



 If Zhongyi can do it, why can't Sigma?
28mm F-Art? I don't think there is such a lens. Am I missing something?


----------



## mmeerdam (Feb 14, 2016)

i had to reply:
i'm hoping one of these:
35-85 f2
35-105 f2
50-105 f2

i'm pretty sure its a shorter range zoom at f2 for people photography
not covering the wide end as they have the range up to 35 f2 covered,
i'm hoping they can span the 35-85 at f2, 105 would be even better,
but 105 would probably be f2.8 (canon's old 28-105 but faster)
i could do 75% of my shots with this new lens
and the rest with a 70-200


----------



## AWR (Feb 15, 2016)

abbaen said:


> I was looking at the Sigma teaser post on facebook and Sigma posted this..
> 
> Original Post:
> Stimme Dir zu ein 85er wäre toll
> ...




Quote from Sigma-Rumors comments:

_When somebody asked them (Sigma-Hungary) if it is a 85/1.4, they answered: 
*Almost! ;-)* _


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 15, 2016)

AWR said:


> Quote from Sigma-Rumors comments:
> 
> _When somebody asked them (Sigma-Hungary) if it is a 85/1.4, they answered:
> *Almost! ;-)* _



Myself and one other person before me posted that it could be an OS version of an 85/1.4.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 17, 2016)

Most probably the FF version of the 18-35/1.8. Something like a 30-60 or 35-70 f/2.0 or f/1.8. I'm afraid those wishing for an f/2.0 or f/1.8 tele-zoom would be sorely disappointed. Sigma can build that, but it would be huge, heavy & expensive and then these same people would say "for that price, I'd just get a Canon L" .


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

I love my Sigma faster than f/2.8 zoom. Another would be awesome.


----------



## NNature (Feb 19, 2016)

mmeerdam said:


> i had to reply:
> i'm hoping one of these:
> 35-85 f2
> 35-105 f2
> ...



You were close with your 50-105 f2 guess.
It seems like it will be a 50-100 f1.8 (for crop sensor)
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29140.0


----------



## vscd (Apr 2, 2016)

> I think more 85 users would be willing to jump ship to a Sigma Art than 135L owners. Remember, the 135 is 'magical'.



And what is a 85mm1.2L? If magic exists it's in the Canonball!


----------

